# Alex Riley / Eve Torres Twitter Mishap



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

What really happened:

When Alex Riley was on NXT,he had a Twitter and when he was moved up to WWE he got a new Twitter that was a WWE one but on his old Twitter, a fan grabbed it and they put these posts up and as of today,believe it or not,WWE is still linking to that fake Twitter page.

So as of lastnight(I havent checked today) WWE is still linking to a fake WWE Twitter page where it looks like he basically said he f'd Eve and WWE still hasnt figured it out.


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

Lol, like butter ay?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

LMAO If Alex Riley did not keep doing stupid shit he could be main eventing right now


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

I haven't laughed so much in fucking ages.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

LOL. Not his fault though.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

lol



R.K.O Peep said:


> LMAO If Alex Riley did not keep doing stupid shit he could be main eventing right now


lol


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> LMAO If Alex Riley did not keep doing stupid shit he could be main eventing right now


The only reason he qualifies to be a main eventer is coz of his theme song.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Behold the secret ingredient of..


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

So does Eve spit or swallow??


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

starship.paint said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

"Glad to hear my cum tastes like butter"

Well, that's a new one.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Every once in a while, someone on the internet does something funny. This is one of those times.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> The only reason he qualifies to be a main eventer is coz of his theme song.


He has good mic skills and while he is still a little green in the ring there are not really many other people main eventing. Riley will be a main eventer one day


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh Alex, I sure had a wonderful time with you on that island back there.










Damn straight! I told you it would taste like butter! This is probably something I should share with the world.










You have learned well, my apprentice.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

lmfao.

A-Ry ftw.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Damn. Oh man, this is terrible.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Ha-haa. 'cause it's Riley it makes it 10x times funnier.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Oh damn! :lmao


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Faker than Pam Anderson's sweater puppies.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

I love how everyone jumped in, assuming it was for real. You are all like a bunch of gossiping suburban housewives that can't wait for shit like this to pop up so you can bitch about the people involved.

If this was from a person of any other line of fame (actor, musician, whatever) - you'd immediately call fake on it lol.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Guess Eve took the words of A-Ri's theme song a bit too literally. :lmao


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> The only reason he qualifies to be a main eventer is coz of his theme song.


Exactly my opinion of Riley.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> LMAO If Alex Riley did not keep doing stupid shit he could be main eventing right now


no he wouldn't. He would still be mid carding. He's not that good.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Legion Of Hell said:


> Guess Eve took the words of A-Ri's theme song a bit too literally. :lmao


Spray it in my face?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

"Butter Balls" A-Ry.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:lmao

Fucking gold. A Ricardo/Riley/Ziggler stable for the win, please.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

SPRAY IT IN MY FACE!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This is the time I would enjoy trading places with Eve and testing the butter theory.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

twape well done. Hats off to whatever troll that was :lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I like how the excuse is always someone 'hacking' into it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Like how Angle's Twitter got hacked. He could never be a sloppy, drunk douche.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Catalanotto said:


> This is the time I would enjoy trading places with Eve and testing the butter theory.



Would you honestly be happy if he unloaded in your mouth and it tasted legit like butter? That wouldn't freak you the fuck out and question him? Because if a chick told me my loads tasted like butter, I would go see a doctor.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Walls said:


> Would you honestly be happy if he unloaded in your mouth and it tasted legit like butter? That wouldn't freak you the fuck out and question him? Because if a chick told me my loads tasted like butter, I would go see a doctor.


Nah, I'd swallow it fairly quickly, anyways, and the fact that this is Alex Riley is reason enough alone to test it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Fair enough. Chicks who don't swallow in 2011 need to be shot.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:lmao OMG


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> Nah, I'd swallow it fairly quickly, anyways, and the fact that this is Alex Riley is reason enough alone to test it.


Honestly Cat, you scare me.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

dietjuice said:


> So does Eve spit or swallow??


She spreads it on toast.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

A chick taking a load in her mouth is nothing new.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Walls said:


> Fair enough. Chicks who don't swallow in 2011 need to be shot.


Or give good head.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

If a chick doesn't give head in 2011, then she too needs to be killed. I stopped dating a woman a few years back when I found out she hated giving head. I thought to myself "If this works out, I'm head-less for the rest of my life" and that's not something I could handle.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

its fake.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Walls said:


> If a chick doesn't give head in 2011, then she too needs to be killed. I stopped dating a woman a few years back when I found out she hated giving head. I thought to myself "If this works out, I'm head-less for the rest of my life" and that's not something I could handle.


Bless your heart, Walls.

Not saying it couldn't work out but...........damn takes away all the fun, now does it?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


>


*opens mouth, catches cum*


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Winning™ said:


> Bless your heart, Walls.
> 
> Not saying it couldn't work out but...........damn takes away all the fun, now does it?


It does, especially considering she expected me to go down on her. A vag tastes terrible in the best circumstances and I still deal with it, yet this chick wasn't willing to take a shot in the mouth and take a drink of water after, no effort at all. Oh well, I only went out with her 3 times. No loss. But if for some reason my fiance and I broke up and I was dating again, I wouldn't hesitate to not date a girl if she didn't do it.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Walls said:


> If a chick doesn't give head in 2011, then she too needs to be killed. I stopped dating a woman a few years back when I found out she hated giving head. I thought to myself "If this works out, I'm head-less for the rest of my life" and that's not something I could handle.


Agreed. A friend of mine has been with the same chick for nine years and says he "can count on both hands" the number of times he's gotten head in that time. I told him that I'd gotten head twice that day from my wife (true) and called him a p*ssy for allowing this to happen (even more true). What a depressing way to go through life.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Walls said:


> It does, especially considering she expected me to go down on her. A vag tastes terrible in the best circumstances and I still deal with it, yet this chick wasn't willing to take a shot in the mouth and take a drink of water after, no effort at all. Oh well, I only went out with her 3 times. No loss. But if for some reason my fiance and I broke up and I was dating again, I wouldn't hesitate to not date a girl if she didn't do it.


Cum tastes absolutely horrible but if a chick can't handle it for a few seconds even, kick the bitch out of bed right then and there.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

One of my fiance's girlfriends was at my house the other day and her bf's bday was coming up and I asked her if she was getting him anything special and she replied "Yeah, a BJ". To which I said "If that man needs to wait for a special occasion for you to put his dick in your mouth, you need to up your game son and I feel sorry for him". She laughed a little at that while I stared at her in mild disgust.

Good times.



Catalanotto said:


> Cum tastes absolutely horrible but if a chick can't handle it for a few seconds even, kick the bitch out of bed right then and there.


See, you make an effort and that's all a guy wants. I'm sure my loads don't taste like candy, but take a quick sip of water. It's like 3 seconds of a gross taste, I would have to assume. Whereas the vag, to me anyway, smells and tastes like shit the entire time I'm doing it but I do it because it's not fair if I get something and she doesn't. I was with a woman a few years back and she gave me head and when she was done she walked into my kitchen and spit my load out into my sink. I was like "What the fuck", first off because she spit and that had never happened to me before but more importantly she did it in my goddamn sink. I stopped talking to her after that.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I swear I thought that was Gangrel for a second.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm just saying. If I gotta go down on you and I'm putting in work with my tongue, I damn well better be having my toes curl. I agree, though. If you have to have a special occasion where you can only get head or even some pussy, it's bad. Step yo game up, breh.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, especially if you know what you're doing with your fingers, you get can a chick off in about 15 seconds and you can do that until your hand gets tired so they should reciprocate. I'm sure some chicks don't like it because not all guys clean themselves properly and what chick wants to put a sweaty, salty dick in her mouth with some ball funk to go along with it? I always wash before sex.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Also, at the same time, there do be a lot of women who look nice and sexy but get to the main sourse and it smells like all hell. I've been a victim. Plus, women could learn not to act derp a derp when the obvious is obvious. Like after the club:

"Let's go to my place."

"And do what?"

The fuck? Dumbass.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Walls said:


> See, you make an effort and that's all a guy wants. I'm sure my loads don't taste like candy, but take a quick sip of water. It's like 3 seconds of a gross taste, I would have to assume. Whereas the vag, to me anyway, smells and tastes like shit the entire time I'm doing it but I do it because it's not fair if I get something and she doesn't. I was with a woman a few years back and she gave me head and when she was done she walked into my kitchen and spit my load out into my sink. I was like "What the fuck", first off because she spit and that had never happened to me before but more importantly she did it in my goddamn sink. I stopped talking to her after that.


If a dude has a sweaty dick/balls, he best get the fuck up and wash that shit before I put my mouth on it. 

I very rarely drink anything after because it's just a few seconds so it wont kill anyone. As I said, it tastes fucking awful, and if a guy tasted his own load, he would better understand why some chicks wont swallow it, but it's like taking Buckley's. You swallow it fast enough so the taste of it is only 'intense' for a second or two and then you don't care.

The time she spent going to the kitchen to spit the load, she could have just swallowed it and not tasted it for that long.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

CATALANOTTO said:


> The time she spent going to the kitchen to spit the load, she could have just swallowed it and not tasted it for that long.


Or the time she spent going to the kitchen spitting the load, she should have fixed me up a sandwich.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

you have to admit Riley fuck ups are always hilarious this guy always fails in the funniest ways


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Smoogle said:


> you have to admit Riley fuck ups are always hilarious this guy always fails in the funniest ways


CM Punk: "You're lucky DUI is job security around here."

Fucking A.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Catalanotto said:


> If a dude has a sweaty dick/balls, he best get the fuck up and wash that shit before I put my mouth on it.
> 
> I very rarely drink anything after because it's just a few seconds so it wont kill anyone. As I said, it tastes fucking awful, and if a guy tasted his own load, he would better understand why some chicks wont swallow it, but it's like taking Buckley's. You swallow it fast enough so the taste of it is only 'intense' for a second or two and then you don't care.
> 
> The time she spent going to the kitchen to spit the load, she could have just swallowed it and not tasted it for that long.



Exactly my point. I always wash before sex. Girls who won't take a bad taste in their mouth (and from experience, some chicks love it so it's hit or miss) for 3 seconds but expect me to put my face into something that smells and tastes like fish, that annoys me. 3 seconds Vs. The entire time. I win. Or lose, realistically.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Or the time she spent going to the kitchen spitting the load, she should have fixed me up a sandwich.


I'm going to rep you just for that. 

Hmm, I remember reading an article on how Sin Cara was a jerk when it came to women.....now I know how!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I just hate how some get clingy. No lie, pussy is powerful. Any man telling you otherwise is lying. You just have to restrain it from letting it control you almost all the time. Like, okay we fucked. That's what it was. Where, during that whole time, did I say "I love you"? Miss me with that shit, bitch.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Winning™ said:


> I just hate how some get clingy. No lie, pussy is powerful. Any man telling you otherwise is lying. You just have to restrain it from letting it control you almost all the time. Like, okay we fucked. That's what it was. Where, during that whole time, did I say "I love you"? Miss me with that shit, bitch.


Some girls are stupid and think fucking = love.

Uh, no, it's just fucking, you don't have to love someone to get pussy/dick.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Women are more like men in the sex department now more than ever. I totally missed the fuck buddy boat, it got popular while I was with my fiance.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Catalanotto said:


> Some girls are stupid and think fucking = love.
> 
> Uh, no, it's just fucking, you don't have to love someone to get pussy/dick.


Right, that's what I'm saying. No strings attached. Lust =/= Love


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> The only reason he qualifies to be a main eventer is coz of his theme song.


that was a really stupid statement


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Once you fuck a girl during a one night stand then they start getting clingy and think there's a emotional connection and "understand each other as one."

When that happens my face is like Booker T and I am just thinking: *"WHAT DA HELL!"*


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

If you take a girl's virginity then I guess I could see how she could have some sort of attachment to you, but if you hit and quit it and she doesn't go away, that bitch be crazy.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I can't fuck with virgins. Just weird to me.

But yeah, if you know we wss fucking as just a way to fuck and nothing else and the next day you want to pull that love shit on me, fuck off.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol, that's funny.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

I hope this backstage segment happens next week on RAW, or even at Night of Champions.

Alex Riley is backstage, and CM Punk walks up and puts his hand on Alex's shoulder. Punk says, "Thank you for sharing. Glad to know that it tastes like butter. Pipe bomb!" and walks off. Riley turns around and Ron Simmons is standing there. "DAMN!"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Honestly, just have a Riley and Fabio backstage segment. I'd LOL.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I would have lol'd if it was really him who said it.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

Maybe it was Riley who sent the text...by mistake.


----------



## hollyoaksislove (Nov 30, 2010)

I hope all of you idiots realise that's not the real Alex Riley's twitter. His actual twitter is - @AlexRileyWWE. That was a fake. And you all know it, so shut the fuck up.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Way to catch up many pages and posts later, bro.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> LMAO If Alex Riley did not keep doing stupid shit he could be main eventing right now


Yea um right...


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

I feel like Alex Riley would be proud of this thread.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

"Looks like he's dressed for court."


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Riley always has that dumb fucking look on his face, it really annoys me.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Kevin Nash sent the tweet!


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Walls said:


> Fair enough. Chicks who don't swallow in 2011 need to be shot.


My thoughts exactly. I hate girls that waste cum.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Wasting it is an odd way to put it.


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

Aid180 said:


> Spray it in my face?


repped.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Walls said:


> Wasting it is an odd way to put it.


LOL


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

omg u guys this is a GROSS. THREAD. can we plz keep it about wresting ok?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, you sucked all the positivity out of this glorious thread, good job.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Walls said:


> Well, you sucked all the positivity out of this glorious thread, good job.


hey that was rude and this thread is the thing thats not positive so you guys should not talk about that stuff ok


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

vacuous said:


> hey that was rude and this thread is the thing thats not positive so you guys should not talk about that stuff ok


What are you twelve?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

vacuous said:


> hey that was rude and this thread is the thing thats not positive so you guys should not talk about that stuff ok


This forum is not PG, if you don't like it, get the fuck out, dig it?


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

[Booker T] WHAT DA HELL?! [/Booker T]


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

CP Munk said:


> What are you twelve?


it doesnt matter how old i am!



Choke2Death said:


> This forum is not PG, if you don't like it, get the fuck out, dig it?


why r u so rude???


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

vacuous said:


> it doesnt matter how old i am!
> 
> 
> 
> why r u so rude???


Because this is a non Pg forum If you dont like what people say then just avoid threads like this.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

vacuous said:


> hey that was rude and this thread is the thing thats not positive so you guys should not talk about that stuff ok


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

vacuous said:


> it doesnt matter how old i am!
> 
> 
> 
> why r u so rude???


Don't worry, I'll back you up. 

































:no:


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

CP Munk said:


> Because this is a non Pg forum If you dont like what people say then just avoid threads like this.


this is a alex riley thread and i love him so u should avoid this thread!A!!!!


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

dietjuice said:


> So does Eve spit or swallow??


Swallow if it taste like butter. How else would should know unless she swooshed it around her mout a few times.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

Go easy on the kid ffS.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Dick. Pussy. Asshole. What What, In The Butt? Cum. Suck My Dick.

Is that good or do I need to throw in a few more?


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

I laughed so hard that I couldn't breath xD What was eve's response anyway? xD


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

vacuous said:


> this is a alex riley thread and i love him so u should avoid this thread!A!!!!


Alright mate. Just Dont complain.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

When he came did she shout SAY IT TO MY FACE


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

vacuous said:


> this is a alex riley thread and i love him so u should avoid this thread!A!!!!


I LOVE IT WHEN ALEX IS ABOUT TO SHOOT HIS CUM AND I MAKE HIM YELL 'WHO'S THE MAN? WHO'S THE MAN? I'M THE MAN!' AS I FINGER MYSELF AND CATCH HIS BUTTERY LOAD IN MY DROOLING MOUTH, SWISH IT AROUND A LITTLE, AND THEN SWALLOW IT, IMMEDIATELY FINISHING ALEX OFF WITH A FINAL DICK SUCK BEFORE HE RETIRES TO BED.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

you guys are mean


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

vacuous said:


> this is a alex riley thread and i love him so u should avoid this thread!A!!!!




It's an Alex Riley thread but did you bother to READ THE OP AT ALL AND WHAT THAT TWEET WAS?

*NOT EXACTLY 'PG' THERE, SON(or is it Girl?).* :no:


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

guess he dropped an 'a-bomb' on eve and then told her to 'hit the showers'


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

On a serious note, I think the E should try to take all of Alex Riley's fails and turn them into a positive. They can make Riley into a sympathetic underdog face character who people tease because of his fails until he eventually snaps on them like he did with The Miz.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol, just when I thought the tweet was funny, Catalanotto, Walls, and Winning take it to another level. Bravo. Good stuff. :sex


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So is this the first time we can call a Diva a "Butter Face" and mean it literally?*


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Astonishing that Riley himself hasn't managed to add levity to his everlasting fuck-ups, yet a seemingly fake Twitter account would do it for him. 

_I cannot believe it's not Riley!_


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Did anyone work in a joke about "Say it to my face" yet


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *So is this the first time we can call a Diva a "Butter Face" and mean it literally?*


:lmao

She should be happy that it tasted like butter.


----------



## JayEl (Jul 20, 2011)

Even though it was fake, I still found it hilarious


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

It's probably true. Nutter Butter was a favorite of Melina. Maybe Eve is the new go-to girl.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:lmao butterface


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

oh glad its fake. I wouldnt wanna hear that Eve is a slutbucket like Kelly Kelly. Well atleast judging by the last page i think its fake lol if it were real damn what an idiot.


----------

